# Help !! Firefox closes automatically...



## passion_unlimitedd (Jul 11, 2007)

i use firefox portable for my surfing needs. i have been using firefox since last few months and it was working fine. i have all my fav. links stored there and now all of a sudden when i open firefox the following warning msg box comes stating "I DONT HATE MOZILA BUT USE IE OR ELSE..." and in the title bar it says "use internet explorer you dope..." and firefox closes automatically. i have traced its process in task manager to SVCHOST.EXE. is it a virus or what ? can anyone help me in this regard.

i use Win XP Professional 2002 with SP2 and antivirus AVG 7.5.

*aveola.com/uploads/5c4f816c2d.jpg

*aveola.com/uploads/d78feee9b4.jpg

*aveola.com/uploads/b9da35938b.jpg


----------



## sam_1710 (Jul 11, 2007)

somethin tells me that this thread has been discussed b4!! 
anyways.. google led me to this : *shreeharshagp.wordpress.com/2007/05/16/i-dont-hate-mozilla-but-use-ie-or-else-virus/


----------



## passion_unlimitedd (Jul 11, 2007)

sam_1710 said:
			
		

> somethin tells me that this thread has been discussed b4!!
> anyways.. google led me to this : *shreeharshagp.wordpress.com/2007/05/16/i-dont-hate-mozilla-but-use-ie-or-else-virus/



thank you sam. u really helped me solve my problem. 

thanks to digit forum also , whenever i face a problem digit came to my rescue.


----------



## sam_1710 (Jul 11, 2007)

no mention buddy...  
But search b4 u post , it has been discussed here : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55966


----------

